# The 6 P's



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Vladaar said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> So I remember the 6 P's well from my years in the Military. I was a 0341 ( 60mm mortar man) USMCR squad leader as a young man. Proper planning prevents piss poor performance. It has served me well over the years, and this forum of contributors has given me many good ideas.
> 
> ...


I was 60 when I looked for my last job and I had over 40 years of experience, age discrimination is out there big time. 
Running pipe is a useful thing to know but using your mind to land wires and troubleshoot is a more in demand skill in this trade now a days. I don't know what it is like in VA as far as rules for working in the trade but don't wait for an apprenticeship to get in the field they take time to get if ever. Find a contractor that is looking for a reliable worker to do anything and learn while doing it. Your part will be to document every hour you work in the trade what you did. Even if it comes down to them saying they will report hours you track it anyway.
good luck don't give up
Cowboy


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> I was 60 when I looked for my last job and I had over 40 years of experience, age discrimination is out there big time.
> Running pipe is a useful thing to know but using your mind to land wires and troubleshoot is a more in demand skill in this trade now a days. I don't know what it is like in VA as far as rules for working in the trade but don't wait for an apprenticeship to get in the field they take time to get if ever. Find a contractor that is looking for a reliable worker to do anything and learn while doing it. Your part will be to document every hour you work in the trade what you did. Even if it comes down to them saying they will report hours you track it anyway.
> good luck don't give up
> Cowboy


Yeah thanks, I have also read that being laid off is common as apprentices. But it didn't occur to me that a licensed guy like you would face layoffs and or difficulty getting hired because of age. I haven't started yet, because unfortunately, I have 3 more years to do with current employer to lock my retirement up with them. No one wants a part time apprentice for nights/weekends.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Vladaar said:


> Yeah thanks, I have also read that being laid off is common as apprentices. But it didn't occur to me that a licensed guy like you would face layoffs and or difficulty getting hired because of age. I haven't started yet, because unfortunately, I have 3 more years to do with current employer to lock my retirement up with them. No one wants a part time apprentice for nights/weekends.


A few things.
I was not laid off but relocated by my own choice. A good electrician don't get let go much, we are in such high demand.
I did not find it hard to get a job, it was just I knew that I was qualified and never heard anything at all from many places.
In 45 years I never interviewed for a job that I did not get an offer from, due to the demand for good people.
Not all job/places require a license. I have 45 years in the trade and never had a license but I am a " Certified Journeyman".
No you won't find anybody that wants to train on nights and weekends, but you could look into volunteering for something like habit for humanity for a few years to learn real world basics.
*Read on here, rinse and repeat over and over you can learn more on here than many a class.*

Cowboy


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

That is not true, part time nights and weekends is a viable job. Most of the large relamping/upgrading on light fixtures is done nights. There are also shut downs where rags and dirt or as we used to call it R&D. A solid helper that can see what to do with out being told is an asset. How to find these jobs? Find a company that does testing and maintenance on switchgear. Emerson, Eaton, SqD, all have field groups. I used to do part time with Emerson, they just wanted me to join their preferred temp agency. It will involve a lot of effort on your part. The experience is what really matters. Working for a lot of different companies is a good thing in the beginning. Exposes you to a lot of different views of the same work.

You can always call large electrical contractors and ask for temp work. Try not to talk to the 
lady that answers the phone. You want the guy that schedules the work. 

I started running into age discrimination about age 50. Then it got worse. Sending resumes is almost worthless. If you do remove any thing with a date on it over 6-8 years old. When I was hiring I liked brief and to the point. I gave a rats behind about when you graduated from grade or high school. 

Best of luck, practice saddles. That will impress the crap out of people. I was only a good to medilin pipe bender. What I excelled at was the shortest pipe run between two points.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

SWDweller said:


> I started running into age discrimination about age 50. Then it got worse. Sending resumes is almost worthless. If you do remove any thing with a date on it over 6-8 years old. When I was hiring I liked brief and to the point. I gave a rats behind about when you graduated from grade or high school.


I learned that also. I summed it up with over 25 years experience not 40 years. When I got in for the interview the gray hair and no teeth gave my real age away.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> That is not true, part time nights and weekends is a viable job. Most of the large relamping/upgrading on light fixtures is done nights. There are also shut downs where rags and dirt or as we used to call it R&D. A solid helper that can see what to do with out being told is an asset. How to find these jobs? Find a company that does testing and maintenance on switchgear. Emerson, Eaton, SqD, all have field groups. I used to do part time with Emerson, they just wanted me to join their preferred temp agency. It will involve a lot of effort on your part. The experience is what really matters. Working for a lot of different companies is a good thing in the beginning. Exposes you to a lot of different views of the same work.
> 
> You can always call large electrical contractors and ask for temp work. Try not to talk to the
> lady that answers the phone. You want the guy that schedules the work.
> ...


Thanks for the idea. Had interview at Lowes today and when I told him I'm 1st year apprentice school for Electrician he offered me part time job in Electrical department. At the very least it will get me very familiar with materials and possibly help me network with electricians.


----------

